# 682.9 Abscess



## MsMaddy (Sep 1, 2009)

We have pt's that have abscess and they have to come back every day for drainage and changing dressings. But the insurance is not paying for the subsequent visit. Should we use wound check V58.32 as primary dx and 682.9abscess as secondary, after the initial visit. 

Thank you all in advance.

MsMaddy


----------



## aarnold13 (Sep 9, 2009)

What did you charge as the initial visit? 10061 is for a complicated I & D. This is what we charge when a patient has an I & D and requires follow up packing. An I & D has a 10 day global period so the visits in which they come back for the packing should only be coded as 99024, post op follow up.


----------



## MsMaddy (Sep 18, 2009)

Do we still use E/M level first 99212-99214 and then 99024 ast cpt? Or do we only use 99024 as E/M LEVEL ONLY with ICD9 682.9 ABSCESS? WHAT IF PT HAS OTHER ISSUES, DO WE USE E/M LEVEL 99212-99214 AND 99024 WITH OTHER DX AND ABSCESS DX?   ALSO WHAT IS THE CHARGE FEE FOR 99024?

THANK YOU AGAIN
MSMADDY


----------

